# look what i found in my yard



## cat-face timber (May 10, 2014)

We have these every spring.


----------



## hanniedog (May 10, 2014)

What type is it?


----------



## cat-face timber (May 10, 2014)

We call them Bull snakes.
Not sure what they are really called.


----------



## chucker (May 10, 2014)

mostly dead snakes... lol and you can keep them! that is one thing that will turn my spine to jello... had enough of them and their close look alike cousins the rat-a-leers, of eastern Washington.


----------



## cat-face timber (May 11, 2014)

Chucker,
The deal as I remember it..
You send me your Husky 390XP and I send you this snake as his 17 brothers and we are even


----------



## singinwoodwackr (May 11, 2014)

called them Gopher snakes as a kid...had several as pets. They are good to have around if you have a mouse/rat problem


----------



## chucker (May 11, 2014)

cat-face timber said:


> Chucker,
> The deal as I remember it..
> You send me your Husky 390XP and I send you this snake as his 17 brothers and we are even


probably not! lol but if that's what it takes for you to not send me any relatives of your friend I will gladly send you my husky 390!!! just pay the postage for the one way trip to your address going the longest way possible heading east from minnesota till the trip comes back to the west inland coast and Arizona... lol


----------



## cat-face timber (May 11, 2014)

Sounds like a deal.


----------



## Icehouse (May 11, 2014)

Not what I'd call yard art


----------



## Tree Feller (May 13, 2014)

I just had cold chills run up my back when i saw that thing! You can have them! I for one don't let any live if i can help it! But thats just me!


----------



## cat-face timber (May 13, 2014)

Treefeller,

So our deal is I send you my snake and 17 of his brothers and you send me a large NON STIHL saw.


----------



## Icehouse (May 13, 2014)

Glad the only snakes we have are little garden snakes, they eat bugs I think, they don't bite


----------



## Tree Feller (May 16, 2014)

cat-face timber said:


> Treefeller,
> 
> So our deal is I send you my snake and 17 of his brothers and you send me a large NON STIHL saw.


 
NO DEAL! I can send you 17 of his dead cuzes and keep my saw!


----------



## cat-face timber (May 16, 2014)

I can catch this snake again and send it to whoever wants it..

All I ask for in return is a PORTED Husky 3120 with a 6' bar.

Come on Guys!


----------



## pete_86 (Jul 19, 2014)

cat-face timber said:


> We have these every spring.
> View attachment 349648
> View attachment 349649



Not poisonus? Good size snake. If you don't mind, I saw you're from AZ. My gf is looking at work in Glensdale, AZ and I was surprised to see that people in AZ have saws. LOL I'm jk, but I'd be going with her and I'm a bit bummed to think that I won't find any trees worth milling? I'd been planning on making trips to states near AZ for milling victims, maybe tx? Not really sure. Do you mill much? Thanks and you look like a boss in that pic with it going up your arm.


----------



## Jim Timber (Dec 9, 2014)

How about you send me the 18 snakes in April, and I'll send you some adult apple juice?  I got lots of mice for them.


----------

